# 10th Annual Midwest Bicycle Swap



## mazdaflyer (Jan 14, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Bikes Club (Feb 22, 2019)

This is a great swap. well worth the 1000 Mile round trip that I take. Hope to see you there.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Feb 22, 2019)

mazdaflyer said:


> View attachment 933410
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Tu vas para alla......?????????


----------



## mazdaflyer (Feb 22, 2019)

Felixnegron said:


> Tu vas para alla......?????????



Yes I usually attend. It’s a great place to find parts and bikes. Good compadres there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Feb 22, 2019)

mazdaflyer said:


> Yes I usually attend. It’s a great place to find parts and bikes. Good compadres there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Sounds good......


----------



## mazdaflyer (Mar 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rrtbike (Apr 8, 2019)

It is this weekend boys and girls!


----------



## mazdaflyer (Apr 8, 2019)

rrtbike said:


> It is this weekend boys and girls!



Are you making a road trip?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rrtbike (Apr 9, 2019)

That's my plan! After last 2 years of bad luck with making the trip I feel like must try it again!  I am looking forward to it! 
Will have mostly parts and tires and a few frames. Just a couple bikes for projects. 
Hope to see you there!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 11, 2019)

I’m really looking forward to this years’ swap after having to miss last year. Great deals on parts & bikes... FANTASTIC people in one of the most bicycle friendly towns you’ll ever hope to see...see you all there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer (Apr 13, 2019)

https://locojoe.com/coasters/midwest-bicycle-swap/



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

